# VB.NET Excel Sheet CSV Generierung "Delimiter" Übergabe



## Cryog3n (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo @ all,

ich prog gerade eine Anwendung in VB.NET die mir ein Excel File öffnet und ein bestimmtes Tabellenblatt (Sheet) anhand des Namens aktiv setzt. Dieses aktive Sheet soll nun als CSV Datei exportiert bzw. gespeichert werden.

Das funktioniert auch folgendermaßen...


```
sheet.saveas("Verzeichnis/meine.csv", fileformat:=6)
```
 
Wobei 6 für die Konstante xlCSV steht.

Klappt alles wunderbar, nur leider macht er mir als Trennzeichen bzw. Delimiter ein Komma ",". Ich will aber gern sowas ";" haben 

In VBA kann man dem SaveAs ein "delimiter:=";"" mitgeben, das funktioniert aber in .NET nicht.

Hat da jemand einen Tipp? Vielen Dank schonmal.

Grüße, Cry


----------



## DrSoong (4. Juli 2007)

Bei .NET-Fragen (auch VB.NET) bitte das dazugehörige Unterforum benutzen. VB.NET hat sich gegenüber VB6 doch etwas geändert, daher die Trennung.


Der Doc!


----------



## Cryog3n (4. Juli 2007)

Whooops, sorry... dachte Visual Basic wäre allgemein. Soll bzw. kann ich meinen Beitrag verschieben? Oder soll ich dort nochmal posten?!

Grüße, Cry


----------



## DrSoong (4. Juli 2007)

Verschieben können nur Mods und Admins, am besten du postest noch mal im .NET-Unterforum.


Der Doc!


----------

